# Preservatives for homemade cookies.



## madeleine (Jun 9, 2011)

I am going to begin to bake my Madeleine Cooke's and sell them at my local farmers markets.  They are very moist more like a little cake.  I heat seal them in a heavy plastic bag and then put them in my box.  They taste great after 3 weeks but are not moist any more and that is very important to the cookie. Is there a natural or "not bad" preservative that I can purchase to keep them fresh and moist? Please help, these cookies are fabulous and I know they can be a wonderful addition to cookies!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Sounds like a staleness problem. General bet is to increase emulsifiers. Harder to tell without a formula to examine.

Aren't additives/preservatives antithetical to the farmer's market ethos?


----------

